# Fetus with pelvic mass found on ultrasound



## jdd111168 (Nov 24, 2008)

We have a mother who came in at 36 weeks for an ultrasound.  There was a mass found on the ovary of the fetus at that time.  How would this be coded??  Thanks for your help!


----------



## sjackson (May 6, 2009)

*fetal ovarian mass?*

Not sure that's possible.  More than likely its a fetal abdominal mass. Or they are noting a maternal ovarian mass.  What exactly does the report say?


----------



## imjsanderson (May 7, 2009)

I would use 655.83
Since we are not the pediatrician and do not have a definate diagnosis, this code works best.


----------

